# FMA Festival and Remy Presas Memorial



## Dan Anderson (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi Y'all,

From Bram's forum:


> Ok here it is..the official site of the festival...
> 
> http://www.fmafestival.com/
> 
> ...



The Festivals are being put on by IMAF Philippines.  The Modern Arnis camp  will be a great oppertunity to not only train with but to meet our brothers in the PI from both the Senior Grandmasters Council of Modern Arnis (Roland Dantes, Vic Sanchez, Pepito Robas, Jerry DelaCruz, & Rodel Dagooc) but also the Senior Masters from IMAFP (Cristino Vasquez, Samuel "Bambit" Dulay, Rene Tongson, Roberto Presas).  The FMA festival will be a hotbed of all sorts of FMA to train in and experience.

I'll be there!!!  I hope you will be there as well.  I'll keep you posted of developments as they occur.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 24, 2005)

Sounds great Dan! Wish I could go but you will keep us informed about it right?

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## DragonMind (Jun 24, 2005)

Because the Boss-man is too humble, I'll toot his horn a little. The festival organizers have asked Dan, Dieter Knuttel and Bram Frank to teach at the festival to highlight the quality of international instruction in Modern Arnis.



> Your big day will be the first of the 3-day FMA Festival in Tagaytay. The Modern Arnis Camp in Bohol will tend to have all-Filipino instructors, as it is the aim of the camp to give the international participants the chance to unite with their Filipino masters and counterparts. But the Festival in Tagaytay will showcase Modern Arnis to a wide array of FMA practitioners. And here we devote a chunk of time to showcasing selected international guest instructors. Like I said, you and Bram and Dieter are it. Others might yet be added, but even then, you are still the main ones.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 24, 2005)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Sounds great Dan! Wish I could go but you will keep us informed about it right?
> 
> Brian R. VanCise


Hi Brian,

As the news breaks I'll be posting.

Yours,
Dan


----------

